# Frankenwax!!



## Goodylax

As per the title, here is my first go at mixing some waxes and sealants together. I had a lot of sample size stuff accumulated and an empty 285 ml glass candy jar. . The wife and kid were out of the house, so any explosions would only kill me and the dog :thumb:.

Here are some prep pics


Not all of these were used, see the ingredients listed below. 


Here is a Dr. Beasley Plasma coat sample and another clear gooey mystery sample that went in.


Sorry, no bacon


Here is a pic of the mix before putting it in the water.


A nice shot of the empties.....


Side shot


I was honestly nervous about this part, but kept stirring


Done! :thumb:


The next day:


It yielded a lot of samples, but cooked down a lot from the pics. Didn't get any good "cooking" shots, sorry. I added a nice amount of JetSeal once removed from the heat, before cooling down to pour.

They came out to a nice texture and will be happy to send out a few samples. I will offer 5 samples, first five to ask. . But beware!! :devil: :doublesho

INGREDIENTS:
AF Temptation sample (2)
AF Spirit sample
AF Soul sample (1/2)
Dodo DW Hard wax - 30 ml
Dr. Beasley's plasma Coat sample 10 ml?
Gooey mystery sample 5 ml?
CG Lava - 25-30 ml
FK Hi temp paste -10-15 ml
SV Shield - 10-15 ml
Son1c Proto wax 93
5 ml of Infinite use Detail Juice

Waxybox (WB) samples----
WB #7. WB #8
WB #9. WB #10
WB sept '13 (2)
WB OCt '13

Then added 60 ml of JetSeal109 after removed from heat and continued to stir.

Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## MDC250

Some decent products going into that, hope you ended up with a good product at the end of it all.


----------



## sprocketser

Lol , you bad boy ! I was wondering with all the wax that you have when you were going to make some wizardery ! 

Will look for it !


----------



## J306TD

I will have a sample please


----------



## swirlyboy

Yes please kind sir

Was the wife pleased with the mess? Or did you blame it on the dog like I do?


----------



## Bartl

I'll have a sample please.


----------



## Goodylax

J306TD said:


> I will have a sample please





swirlyboy said:


> Yes please kind sir
> 
> Was the wife pleased with the mess? Or did you blame it on the dog like I do?


:lol: she came home just as I finished pouring. :devil: she ran around opening all the windows cursing me under her breath. :thumb: yes, the dog and I often share the doghouse



Bartl said:


> I'll have a sample please.


Ok guys just shoot me a PM with your shipping info. 
Sprok and MDC- did you guys want one?


----------



## cheekymonkey

i'll have a sample please, and get some bacon in for that starved dog


----------



## Goodylax

cheekymonkey said:


> i'll have a sample please, and get some bacon in for that starved dog


:lol:
You got it :thumb: ( minus the bacon ) - despite his begging look, he eats well 
Just PM me your shipping info, and I hope to get them all out by Tuesday.


----------



## sprocketser

Goodylax said:


> :lol: she came home just as I finished pouring. :devil: she ran around opening all the windows cursing me under her breath. :thumb:  yes, the dog and I often share the doghouse
> 
> Ok guys just shoot me a PM with your shipping info.
> Sprok and MDC- did you guys want one?


lol , I can imagine her face when she saw what you did ! lol

I might be tempted to save you some space at your place ! I just started to polish my ride today , so I ll be ready to wax in e few days , I have a real bad lower back & shoulder , let see how it will be tomorrow morning .


----------



## sprocketser

Hope the dohhouse s large mate ! lol


----------



## sprocketser

Do you want me to send you pm about address & stuff !


----------



## Focusaddict

I'd be up for testing a panel pot.


----------



## Goodylax

sprocketser said:


> Do you want me to send you pm about address & stuff !





Focusaddict said:


> I'd be up for testing a panel pot.


Sure, just PM me your shipping info.:thumb:

Let's up it to seven samples- so room for one more....


----------



## Mikej857

I'll give it a go


----------



## MDC250

Goodylax said:


> Ok guys just shoot me a PM with your shipping info.
> Sprok and MDC- did you guys want one?


Ha, I missed the bit in the thread about you offering them up as samples!

Think they've all been taken now anyway.

TBH it's better they go to people who will use them, anything I buy just seems to sit in my cellar, must have a dozen or so waxes I need to find the time to try.

Great post and look forward to hearing from the guys who get a sample as to how it goes.


----------



## zipfly

If there are any left, I'd like a sample please


----------



## J306TD

Damm was supposed to be a pm


----------



## MDC250

J306...if it was me don't think I'd be posting my name and address in an open forum, drop Goodylax a PM...


----------



## J306TD

Thanks lol silly me


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> J306...if it was me don't think I'd be posting my name and address in an open forum, drop Goodylax a PM...


Yea, J306, I got you down bud. You may want to PM info like that in the future 

Ok it looks like all samples will be gone. List so far:
1.J306TD
2.swirlyboy
3.Barti
4.Cheekymonkey
5.Sprocketser
6.Focusaddict
7.Mikej857

Zipfly- if you want I can give you the little Plasma coat sized sample to play with.....

Those on the list- PM me your info ( if you haven't already)

I did this for fun and want to share. I'm not looking for any $, but I appreciate those who have offered. I'll take a beer if I'm ever in town....

Thanks all, will keep you updated on when they go out.


----------



## J306TD

I have pm'd you darn tapatalk


----------



## sprocketser

Sent PM Goody !

Thanx for the sample mate !


----------



## zipfly

Goodylax said:


> Yea, J306, I got you down bud. You may want to PM info like that in the future
> 
> Ok it looks like all samples will be gone. List so far:
> 1.J306
> 2.swirlyboy
> 3.Barti
> 4.Cheekymonkey
> 5.Sprocketer
> 6.Focusaddict
> 7.Mikej857
> 
> Zipfly- if you want I can give you the little Plasma coat sized sample to play with.....
> 
> Those on the list- PM me your info ( if you haven't already)
> 
> I did this for fun and want to share. I'm not looking for any $, but I appreciate those who have offered. I'll take a beer if I'm ever in town....
> 
> Thanks all, will keep you updated on when they go out.


Hi, small sample will be great, will try on my motorbike. 
PM sent
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Mikej857

Pm sent thanks for the very nice offer


----------



## Goodylax

Mike- PM me your last name please
Samples going out today!!!


----------



## Goodylax

Posted today ( with the exception of mike's)

Please test on a small section and I would recommend WOWO at first, just to see how it removes. Then play around with curing. I must admit- I haven't tried this yet, so it may be useless, who knows.

Lost track of who was who, so Zipfly, you got a normal size one too!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

looking good mate nice experiment


----------



## Goodylax

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> looking good mate nice experiment


It was fun 
Who knows what it will perform like though


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx Goody ! Appreciated mate !


----------



## Focusaddict

Appreciated.  And something back at ya.


----------



## magpieV6

Looks very cool!


----------



## southwest10

I'm wondering what it will be

Beads and sheet picca's


----------



## Goodylax

magpieV6 said:


> Looks very cool!


Inspired by you TBH :thumb:


----------



## danwel

I have a few odds and ends of wax and sapmple kicking around and i may well just give this a go once i get a glass jar to melt them down and some sample pots lol


----------



## swirlyboy

Arrived this morning mate, currently testing on the ipad. will try it on a silver car later.


----------



## sprocketser

Oh , quick ship !


----------



## rottenapple

Any reviews on a car. Interested to see how this turns out, sadly missed opportunity to grab some madness


----------



## Focusaddict

I think mine arrive as well but am away, was told two small parcels arrived.


----------



## Ravinder

Great work!


----------



## Goodylax

Mike- PM received and I will be going to the PO tomorrow.
I am very curious to hear what people think. 
Thanks for the pic Swirls, and yes Sprok, that did seem quick


----------



## J306TD

Will try and test later this week if the weather holds out


----------



## sprocketser

Should be close to receive it ! Must be stucked at Customs , wouldn t surprise me !


----------



## sprocketser

Received it ! Smells great & looks like an easy on wax mix !


----------



## Goodylax

Mike-
Yours was posted yesterday!


----------



## cheekymonkey

not got mine yet, but knowing our posty its no surprise


----------



## southwest10

Slick Sicko Brew,like really like
Ill ever try RejeX and natty's it was a non goo


----------



## southwest10

Morning goodylax,

Mine arrivés yeasterday and also lost off thankz to do business with u,anytime u want some other wax or detail product just ask
Hope u like ure Ibrido


----------



## southwest10

Just use it on pre polished hood seat cordoba cupra 
Soon there will be Beading/Sheeting picca's over here
Easy on a bit tricky off


----------



## 5jjt

Does anybody have a more recent update of the performance and look of this wax?


----------



## Bigoggy

Yes id like to know too. Love the mix goodylax !


----------



## Goodylax

I'm going to try it on my wife's car, next available opportunity. I'll post some pics too!


----------



## stonejedi

Hello mate,I'm just about to start my own mix and blend wax with samples that i have and do it similar to your techniq,any tips/advice?.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

stonejedi said:


> Hello mate,I'm just about to start my own mix and blend wax with samples that i have and do it similar to your techniq,any tips/advice?.SJ.


Looking forward to that sj ! Bride of frankenwax maybe ?


----------



## Goodylax

stonejedi said:


> Hello mate,I'm just about to start my own mix and blend wax with samples that i have and do it similar to your techniq,any tips/advice?.SJ.


I would say just to take your time. Keep the heat as low as possible and stir well once it starts melting. You want to try and avoid "burning off" as much solvents and oils etc that way. To avoid it hardening too much, I tried to incorporate "liquid" or sorbet like waxes. This is also why I waited to the end to add the Jetseal till it was removed from heat. Keep yourself hydrated also 
Good luck- don't burn the house down:thumb:


----------

